# Vintage services competitor watch



## ElliotA (Feb 21, 2017)

I bought a services competitor back along in a antique market, he said it was new old stock there for never been worn with the original strap ect. I was just wondering if anyone could shine a bit more light on this peace, and if it was a good buy or not? Really hoping some one could help as I could hardly find anything on the Internet.

As I could not add a image I wil have to describe the watch:

it's a pin set watch which resemble something to a trench watch which has a black face and one smaller black second face on top of the six. It says German made and it's all housed in a silver looking case.. It's in really good condition and the strap is brown and sewn on. I believe the watch to date back in the early 1930.. It has no corrosion damage and been well looked after.

Thanks for your time

elliot


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Is it like this...

*"ServiceS" COMPETITOR (`Lumed Dial` made by Thiel Brothers, Thuringia, Germany), circa late 1920s/early 1930s*










It was fitted with a Thiel Davina un-jeweled, pin-pallet movement.

Here`s some information I`ve gathered on the Services Watch Company...

The Services Watch Co., Ltd was founded in Leicester by a Frank Liquorish sometime in 1926/27, it was dissolved on 26/11/2002 although I gather from Steve Burrage who used to work for the company that Services watches stopped being produced in the late 1970s.The company never actually made watches themselves instead they either had them made by other firms or bought parts in which were then assembled in the Services factory.

The earliest Services watch I`ve so far come across was made in 1927 using a 15 jewel movement made by the Fleurier Watch Company, Switzerland it was fitted in an Edinburgh hallmarked silver case. However during the early years & up to WWII one of their main suppliers appears to have been Thiel Brothers of Thuringia who made complete watches (pocket & wrist) for them. At first these appear to have been marked on the dial as `German Made` changing over to `Foreign` or `Foreign Made` probably by the end of the decade. So far the German Services watches of this period I have come across seem to have simple but sturdy unjeweled pin-pallet movements. In addition to Thiel Brothers sometime in the early/mid 1930s Services appear to have begun sourcing watches from The Oris Watch Company Switzerland this arrangement continued into the 1950s, there may have been other suppliers but I can not confirm that at this time, some were marked as being `Swiss Made`others were like those from Thiel marked `Foreign`. Despite the company name I have so far not come across any indictation that Services watches were actually issued to any members of the armed forces although some `Transport` models were used by the Air Raid Precaution wardens during WWII.

Initially after the end of WWII the company continued to source from Switzerland (the Oris Watch Company), for some reason these continued to be marked as `Foreign`. Possibly due to restrictions on importing `luxury` goods during the early 1950s Services switched to UK based suppliers such as Louis Newmark Ltd., Perfect Works,Stafford Road, Croydon, Surrey (marked Made in England`) & later by the Anglo-Celtic Watch Co.Ltd., Gurnos Works, Ystradgynlais, Wales when they are usually marked as being `Made In Gt Britain` (or similar).While most Services watches from this period used un-jewelled movements there were a few 5 Jeweled models. From around the early/mid 1950s Services begain again sourcing from abroad, their range including a chronograph using a 17 Jewel Venus movement (there had been at least two other Swiss made chronographs made in the 1930s). From the 1950s until Services ceased production they produced watches sourced or using parts from Switzerland, Britain, France, East & West Germany, Russia & Hong Kong.

NB this information is based on observation & talking to Steve Burridge, an ex-Services employee.

The chart below shows the different logo styles Services used over the years.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Always nice to see a passionate collector share their knowledge :thumbsup: , the research & history is equally satisfying as the timepieces themselves.

Thank you for not posting 'that' chrono ? ..........hmm, think I know what's coming. :laugh:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Karrusel said:


> Always nice to see a passionate collector share their knowledge :thumbsup: , the research & history is equally satisfying as the timepieces themselves.
> 
> Thank you for not posting 'that' chrono ? ..........hmm, think I know what's coming. :laugh:


 Thanks & as you obviously want me to....

*ServiceS, Venus cal.150 17 Jewels, circa 1955*



















:biggrin:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

That's the one.....common as muck. artytime:

Do I want/need one.......only a lot. :thumbsup:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Karrusel said:


> That's the one.....common as muck. artytime:


 Of course they are.....

*NOT!!!* :laugh:



> Do I want/need one.......only a lot. :thumbsup:


 Good luck with finding one :biggrin:


----------



## ElliotA (Feb 21, 2017)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Is it like this...
> 
> *"ServiceS" COMPETITOR (`Lumed Dial` made by Thiel Brothers, Thuringia, Germany) , circa late 1920s/early 1930s*
> 
> ...


 Yea exactly the same possibly even nicer condition I'll try and get some photos to show you, and thanks for the detailed reply.


----------



## ElliotA (Feb 21, 2017)

ElliotA said:


> I bought a services competitor back along in a antique market, he said it was new old stock there for never been worn with the original strap ect. I was just wondering if anyone could shine a bit more light on this peace, and if it was a good buy or not? Really hoping some one could help as I could hardly find anything on the Internet.
> 
> As I could not add a image I wil have to describe the watch:
> 
> ...


 I've managed to get a picture! sorry for t taking so long, i didn't want you too see how bad my description was :wink:

i was wondering are these watches rare, hard to find? its just that I've only ever seen a couple, and thats was online. Was this a good buy i know this forum isn't really for money but i just want to be reassured i didn't waist my money. Again thanks for the replies.

Elliot


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Dear Mach, it is great to have someone who has gone so deeply into one manufacturer's history and products, and I love all the information and pictures you have provided us with on the forum about Services watches. As for that chronograph you have shown on this thread, it is absolutely delicious and I would love to get my hands on one of those watches. :biggrin:


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Are these Services Competitor common or rare ? I'd like one! :biggrin:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

> Dear Mach, it is great to have someone who has gone so deeply into one manufacturer's history and products, and I love all the information and pictures you have provided us with on the forum about Services watches. As for that chronograph you have shown on this thread, it is absolutely delicious and I would love to get my hands on one of those watches. :biggrin:


 S#=t......... :bash:


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

I hope that is "friendly rivalry" my dear Karrusel - I'll be keeping a bit of distance until you cool down. :laugh:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

> I hope that is "friendly rivalry" my dear Karrusel - I'll be keeping a bit of distance until you cool down. :laugh:


 I am always friendly 'Honour' :yes: , it's all Mach's fault. :laugh:


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Phew, thank goodness for that. I'll only approach him if I can dangle a Services watch in front of his eyes to hypnotize him. :laugh:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

ElliotA said:


> I've managed to get a picture! sorry for t taking so long, i didn't want you too see how bad my description was :wink:
> 
> i was wondering are these watches rare, hard to find? its just that I've only ever seen a couple, and thats was online. Was this a good buy i know this forum isn't really for money but i just want to be reassured i didn't waist my money. Again thanks for the replies.
> 
> Elliot


 Nice one :thumbsup:

I have come across a few with the lighter coloured sub-dial but the all black version seems to be more common :biggrin:


----------



## ElliotA (Feb 21, 2017)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Nice one :thumbsup:
> 
> I have come across a few with the lighter coloured sub-dial but the all black version seems to be more common :biggrin:


 Oh ok thanks


----------



## ElliotA (Feb 21, 2017)

Is there any chance know what a watch like mine is worth with being new old stock ect. I know I shouldn't ask but as young collector, or more so want to be and starting to collect I would love to know as I didn't want to waist my money. Agin thanks for all the info

Elliot


----------

